
Senate passes cybersecurity bill CISA by a vote of 74-21 - sc90
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/cisa-cybersecurity-information-sharing-act-passes-senate-vote-with-privacy-flaws/
======
mikehotel
> On Tuesday afternoon, the Senate voted 74 to 21 to pass a version of CISA
> that roughly mirrors legislation passed in the House earlier this year,
> paving the way for some combined version of the security bill to become law.

Doesn't any version of a bill have to pass both the House and Senate before it
is sent to the President for signing? Is there a shortcut to merge two
versions without re-votes?

(Edit)

There is apparently a conference committee now according to the EFF.

More discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10461526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10461526)

